# [Résolu] OpenVPN - Plugin Auth-ldap - compilation

## Mythy

Bonjour,

Je cherche à compiler le plugin auth-ldap pour OpenVPN (https://code.google.com/p/openvpn-auth-ldap/) mais je rencontre quelques soucis  :Twisted Evil: 

La dernière fois que je l'ai fais (fin d'année 2013), j'avais déjà eu des soucis de GCC mais j'avais pu m'en sortir. Par contre, cette fois je ne trouve pas de solution :/

emerge --info

```
ns351345 auth-ldap-2.0.3 # [b]emerge --info[/b]

Portage 2.2.8-r1 (default/linux/amd64/13.0, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.17, 3.12.13-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.12.13-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E8400_@_3.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     4038940 total,   3782812 free

KiB Swap:    2097148 total,   2097148 free

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 07 May 2014 07:45:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.2

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5-r3, 3.3.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.12.2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.2

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3, 4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.9 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.17

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/easy-rsa /var/bind /var/spool/munin-async/.ssh"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl amd64 berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cxx dri fortran gdbm iconv ipv6 mmx modules multilib ncurses nls nptl openmp pam pcre readline session sse sse2 ssl tcpd unicode zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

ns351345 auth-ldap-2.0.3 # gcc-config -l

 [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.6.3 *

 [2] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.7.3

ns351345 auth-ldap-2.0.3 #
```

CC=gcc-4.6.3 ./configure --prefix=/usr --with-openldap=/etc/openldap/ --with-openvpn=/etc/openvpn/

```
ns351345 auth-ldap-2.0.3 # CC=gcc-4.6.3 ./configure --prefix=/usr --with-openldap=/etc/openldap/ --with-openvpn=/etc/openvpn/

checking build system type... x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu

checking host system type... x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu

checking target system type... x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu

checking for gcc... gcc-4.6.3

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables...

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether gcc-4.6.3 accepts -g... yes

checking for gcc-4.6.3 option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking for gcc... gcc

checking whether we are using the GNU Objective C compiler... yes

checking whether gcc accepts -x objective-c... yes

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for re2c... /usr/bin/re2c

checking for doxygen... no

checking for dot... no

checking how to run the C preprocessor... gcc-4.6.3 -E

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for the pthreads library -lpthreads... no

checking whether pthreads work without any flags... no

checking whether pthreads work with -Kthread... no

checking whether pthreads work with -kthread... no

checking for the pthreads library -llthread... no

checking whether pthreads work with -pthread... yes

checking for joinable pthread attribute... PTHREAD_CREATE_JOINABLE

checking if more special flags are required for pthreads... no

checking for BSD pf(4) support... no

configure: WARNING: pf(4) table support will not be included.

checking for strlcpy... no

checking for openldap... yes

checking for check unit test library... no

configure: WARNING: Check library not found. Unit tests will not be built or run.

checking for openvpn-plugin.h... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking how to run the Objective C preprocessor... gcc -E

checking objc/objc.h usability... yes

checking objc/objc.h presence... yes

checking for objc/objc.h... yes

checking if linking libobjc requires pthreads... no

checking for Apple Objective-C runtime... yes

checking for GNU Objective C runtime... yes

configure: Using Apple Objective-C runtime

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating tools/Makefile

config.status: creating src/Makefile

config.status: creating tests/Makefile

config.status: creating Mk/autoconf.mk

config.status: WARNING:  Mk/autoconf.mk.in seems to ignore the --datarootdir setting

config.status: creating Mk/compile.mk

config.status: creating Mk/subdir.mk

config.status: creating doxyfile

config.status: creating config.h
```

CC=gcc-4.6.3 make

```
ns351345 auth-ldap-2.0.3 # CC=gcc-4.6.3 make

===> making all in tools

make[1]: Entering directory `/root/auth-ldap-2.0.3/tools'

gcc-4.6.3  -c lemon.c -o lemon.o -I. -I.. -I.. -I../src -I.

cat ./lempar.c.in >lempar.c

gcc-4.6.3  -o lemon lemon.o  -export-dynamic

gcc-4.6.3  -c makeheaders.c -o makeheaders.o -I. -I.. -I.. -I../src -I.

makeheaders.c: In function 'ParsePreprocessor':

makeheaders.c:1983:28: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size [-Wpointer-to-int-cast]

makeheaders.c:1983:49: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size [-Wpointer-to-int-cast]

makeheaders.c:2002:28: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size [-Wpointer-to-int-cast]

makeheaders.c:2002:49: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size [-Wpointer-to-int-cast]

makeheaders.c:2013:28: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size [-Wpointer-to-int-cast]

makeheaders.c:2013:49: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size [-Wpointer-to-int-cast]

makeheaders.c: In function 'MakeHeader':

makeheaders.c:2587:8: warning: field width specifier '*' expects argument of type 'int', but argument 4 has type 'size_t' [-Wformat]

makeheaders.c: In function 'DocumentationDump':

makeheaders.c:2744:26: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size [-Wpointer-to-int-cast]

makeheaders.c:2750:5: warning: format '%d' expects argument of type 'int', but argument 5 has type 'long unsigned int' [-Wformat]

makeheaders.c:2750:5: warning: format '%d' expects argument of type 'int', but argument 7 has type 'size_t' [-Wformat]

makeheaders.c:2750:5: warning: format '%d' expects argument of type 'int', but argument 8 has type 'size_t' [-Wformat]

gcc-4.6.3  -o makeheaders makeheaders.o  -export-dynamic

make[1]: Leaving directory `/root/auth-ldap-2.0.3/tools'

===> making all in src

make[1]: Entering directory `/root/auth-ldap-2.0.3/src'

../tools/lemon -m -q TRConfigParser.lemon

../tools/makeheaders TRConfigParser.m

/usr/bin/re2c -o TRConfigLexer.m TRConfigLexer.re

gcc-4.6.3 -x objective-c -fnext-runtime -fno-strict-aliasing -g -O2 -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -Wall -fPIC -I/etc/openldap//include -I/etc/openvpn/ -fPIC -I/etc/openldap//include -I/etc/openvpn/ -c auth-ldap.m -o auth-ldap.o -I. -I.. -I.. -I../src -I.

gcc-4.6.3 -g -O2 -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -Wall -fPIC -I/etc/openldap//include -I/etc/openvpn/ -c hash.c -o hash.o -I. -I.. -I.. -I../src -I.

gcc-4.6.3 -x objective-c -fnext-runtime -fno-strict-aliasing -g -O2 -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -Wall -fPIC -I/etc/openldap//include -I/etc/openvpn/ -fPIC -I/etc/openldap//include -I/etc/openvpn/ -c TRArray.m -o TRArray.o -I. -I.. -I.. -I../src -I.

gcc-4.6.3 -x objective-c -fnext-runtime -fno-strict-aliasing -g -O2 -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -Wall -fPIC -I/etc/openldap//include -I/etc/openvpn/ -fPIC -I/etc/openldap//include -I/etc/openvpn/ -c TREnumerator.m -o TREnumerator.o -I. -I.. -I.. -I../src -I.

gcc-4.6.3 -x objective-c -fnext-runtime -fno-strict-aliasing -g -O2 -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -Wall -fPIC -I/etc/openldap//include -I/etc/openvpn/ -fPIC -I/etc/openldap//include -I/etc/openvpn/ -c TRHash.m -o TRHash.o -I. -I.. -I.. -I../src -I.

gcc-4.6.3 -x objective-c -fnext-runtime -fno-strict-aliasing -g -O2 -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -Wall -fPIC -I/etc/openldap//include -I/etc/openvpn/ -fPIC -I/etc/openldap//include -I/etc/openvpn/ -c TRLDAPEntry.m -o TRLDAPEntry.o -I. -I.. -I.. -I../src -I.

gcc-4.6.3 -x objective-c -fnext-runtime -fno-strict-aliasing -g -O2 -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -Wall -fPIC -I/etc/openldap//include -I/etc/openvpn/ -fPIC -I/etc/openldap//include -I/etc/openvpn/ -c TRObject.m -o TRObject.o -I. -I.. -I.. -I../src -I.

gcc-4.6.3 -x objective-c -fnext-runtime -fno-strict-aliasing -g -O2 -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -Wall -fPIC -I/etc/openldap//include -I/etc/openvpn/ -fPIC -I/etc/openldap//include -I/etc/openvpn/ -c TRLog.m -o TRLog.o -I. -I.. -I.. -I../src -I.

gcc-4.6.3 -x objective-c -fnext-runtime -fno-strict-aliasing -g -O2 -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -Wall -fPIC -I/etc/openldap//include -I/etc/openvpn/ -fPIC -I/etc/openldap//include -I/etc/openvpn/ -c LFString.m -o LFString.o -I. -I.. -I.. -I../src -I.

gcc-4.6.3 -x objective-c -fnext-runtime -fno-strict-aliasing -g -O2 -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -Wall -fPIC -I/etc/openldap//include -I/etc/openvpn/ -fPIC -I/etc/openldap//include -I/etc/openvpn/ -c LFLDAPConnection.m -o LFLDAPConnection.o -I. -I.. -I.. -I../src -I.

gcc-4.6.3 -x objective-c -fnext-runtime -fno-strict-aliasing -g -O2 -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -Wall -fPIC -I/etc/openldap//include -I/etc/openvpn/ -fPIC -I/etc/openldap//include -I/etc/openvpn/ -c LFAuthLDAPConfig.m -o LFAuthLDAPConfig.o -I. -I.. -I.. -I../src -I.

gcc-4.6.3 -x objective-c -fnext-runtime -fno-strict-aliasing -g -O2 -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -Wall -fPIC -I/etc/openldap//include -I/etc/openvpn/ -fPIC -I/etc/openldap//include -I/etc/openvpn/ -c TRConfig.m -o TRConfig.o -I. -I.. -I.. -I../src -I.

gcc-4.6.3 -x objective-c -fnext-runtime -fno-strict-aliasing -g -O2 -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -Wall -fPIC -I/etc/openldap//include -I/etc/openvpn/ -fPIC -I/etc/openldap//include -I/etc/openvpn/ -c TRConfigToken.m -o TRConfigToken.o -I. -I.. -I.. -I../src -I.

gcc-4.6.3 -x objective-c -fnext-runtime -fno-strict-aliasing -g -O2 -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -Wall -fPIC -I/etc/openldap//include -I/etc/openvpn/ -fPIC -I/etc/openldap//include -I/etc/openvpn/ -c TRConfigParser.m -o TRConfigParser.o -I. -I.. -I.. -I../src -I.

gcc-4.6.3 -x objective-c -fnext-runtime -fno-strict-aliasing -g -O2 -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -Wall -fPIC -I/etc/openldap//include -I/etc/openvpn/ -fPIC -I/etc/openldap//include -I/etc/openvpn/ -c TRConfigLexer.m -o TRConfigLexer.o -I. -I.. -I.. -I../src -I.

gcc-4.6.3 -x objective-c -fnext-runtime -fno-strict-aliasing -g -O2 -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -Wall -fPIC -I/etc/openldap//include -I/etc/openvpn/ -fPIC -I/etc/openldap//include -I/etc/openvpn/ -c TRLDAPGroupConfig.m -o TRLDAPGroupConfig.o -I. -I.. -I.. -I../src -I.

gcc-4.6.3 -x objective-c -fnext-runtime -fno-strict-aliasing -g -O2 -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -Wall -fPIC -I/etc/openldap//include -I/etc/openvpn/ -fPIC -I/etc/openldap//include -I/etc/openvpn/ -c TRPacketFilter.m -o TRPacketFilter.o -I. -I.. -I.. -I../src -I.

gcc-4.6.3 -x objective-c -fnext-runtime -fno-strict-aliasing -g -O2 -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -Wall -fPIC -I/etc/openldap//include -I/etc/openvpn/ -fPIC -I/etc/openldap//include -I/etc/openvpn/ -c TRPFAddress.m -o TRPFAddress.o -I. -I.. -I.. -I../src -I.

gcc-4.6.3 -g -O2 -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -Wall -fPIC -I/etc/openldap//include -I/etc/openvpn/ -c strlcpy.c -o strlcpy.o -I. -I.. -I.. -I../src -I.

gcc-4.6.3 -shared -o openvpn-auth-ldap.so  auth-ldap.o hash.o TRArray.o TREnumerator.o TRHash.o TRLDAPEntry.o TRObject.o TRLog.o LFString.o LFLDAPConnection.o LFAuthLDAPConfig.o TRConfig.o TRConfigToken.o TRConfigParser.o TRConfigLexer.o TRLDAPGroupConfig.o TRPacketFilter.o TRPFAddress.o strlcpy.o -lldap -llber -L/etc/openldap//lib -lobjc

ar -r libauth-ldap-testing.a auth-ldap.o hash.o TRArray.o TREnumerator.o TRHash.o TRLDAPEntry.o TRObject.o TRLog.o LFString.o LFLDAPConnection.o LFAuthLDAPConfig.o TRConfig.o TRConfigToken.o TRConfigParser.o TRConfigLexer.o TRLDAPGroupConfig.o TRPacketFilter.o TRPFAddress.o strlcpy.o

ar: creating libauth-ldap-testing.a

gcc-4.6.3 -g -O2 -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -Wall -fPIC -I/etc/openldap//include -I/etc/openvpn/ -c testplugin.c -o testplugin.o -I. -I.. -I.. -I../src -I.

testplugin.c: In function 'main':

testplugin.c:67:7: warning: ignoring return value of 'fgets', declared with attribute warn_unused_result [-Wunused-result]

gcc-4.6.3 -o testplugin testplugin.o -export-dynamic -L. -lauth-ldap-testing -lldap -llber -L/etc/openldap//lib -lobjc

./libauth-ldap-testing.a(auth-ldap.o): In function `find_ldap_group':

/root/auth-ldap-2.0.3/src/auth-ldap.m:418: undefined reference to `objc_msgSend'

/root/auth-ldap-2.0.3/src/auth-ldap.m:418: undefined reference to `objc_msgSend'

/root/auth-ldap-2.0.3/src/auth-ldap.m:419: undefined reference to `objc_msgSend'

/root/auth-ldap-2.0.3/src/auth-ldap.m:424: undefined reference to `objc_msgSend'

/root/auth-ldap-2.0.3/src/auth-ldap.m:424: undefined reference to `objc_msgSend'

./libauth-ldap-testing.a(auth-ldap.o):/root/auth-ldap-2.0.3/src/auth-ldap.m:421: more undefined references to `objc_msgSend' follow

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[1]: *** [testplugin] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/root/auth-ldap-2.0.3/src'

make: *** [all] Error 1
```

A noter que j'ai testé avec le GCC 4.7.3 et que ça bloque direct au ./configure

```
ns351345 auth-ldap-2.0.3 # gcc-config 2

 * Switching native-compiler to x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.7.3 ...

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...                                                                                                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * If you intend to use the gcc from the new profile in an already

 * running shell, please remember to do:

 *   . /etc/profile

ns351345 auth-ldap-2.0.3 #  . /etc/profile

ns351345 auth-ldap-2.0.3 #

ns351345 auth-ldap-2.0.3 #

ns351345 auth-ldap-2.0.3 # ./configure --prefix=/usr --with-openldap=/etc/openldap/ --with-openvpn=/etc/openvpn/

checking build system type... x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu

checking host system type... x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu

checking target system type... x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu

checking for gcc... gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables...

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking for gcc... gcc

checking whether we are using the GNU Objective C compiler... no

checking whether gcc accepts -x objective-c... no

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for re2c... /usr/bin/re2c

checking for doxygen... no

checking for dot... no

checking how to run the C preprocessor... gcc -E

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for the pthreads library -lpthreads... no

checking whether pthreads work without any flags... no

checking whether pthreads work with -Kthread... no

checking whether pthreads work with -kthread... no

checking for the pthreads library -llthread... no

checking whether pthreads work with -pthread... yes

checking for joinable pthread attribute... PTHREAD_CREATE_JOINABLE

checking if more special flags are required for pthreads... no

checking for BSD pf(4) support... no

configure: WARNING: pf(4) table support will not be included.

checking for strlcpy... no

checking for openldap... yes

checking for check unit test library... no

configure: WARNING: Check library not found. Unit tests will not be built or run.

checking for openvpn-plugin.h... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking how to run the Objective C preprocessor... /lib/cpp

configure: error: Objective C preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check

See `config.log' for more details.

ns351345 auth-ldap-2.0.3 #
```

Merci d'avance pour votre précieuse aide !

----------

## Mythy

Je viens de voir qu'il y a en faite un paquet dispo dans emerge !

J'ai donc tenté : ns351345 ~ # emerge -a net-misc/openvpn-auth-ldap

Avec GCC 4.7.3 ça plante mais avec GCC 4.6.3 ça passe  :Smile: 

Et il a l'air d'avoir bien installé le plugin, je vous tiens au courant s'il fonctionne ou non, ça fera un post où l'info est dispo  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Ouvre un bug à ce sujet, je ne vois pas de référence connue sur ce point.

----------

## Mythy

Avec plaisir mais je ne sais pas du tout comment faire   :Confused: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Mmmm, pourquoi utiliser un plugin spécifique quand on peut passer par du standard et encore plus puissant?  :Smile:  Passe par PAM, et utilise pam_ldap. Juste ça marche  :Wink: 

(openvpn -> PAM -> LDAP)

Le plus beau étant que du coup PAM possède une ribambelle de connecteurs si tu veux faire autre chose que du LDAP un autre jour.

----------

## Mythy

Bonne question ! Peut être parce que je ne connais pas du tout PAM  :Wink: 

Mais merci pour l'info, je vais regarder ce que ça dit de ce côté  :Smile: 

Edit: le plugin fonctionne avec ce procédé  :Smile: 

----------

